# Blahh another MK3



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Well got everything put in over the weekend! Still needs to be tweaked for sure! Especially the fronts... Having a hard time with those. Any ways here is a couple of pics I took (forgive the messed up grille & no lights in the bumper)! 

 

 

The set up im running is, 8 valve, 7 switch box, 5 gal tank, 350c compressor, BOC fronts and chapman rears.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Car looks great :thumbup: What exactly is giving you trouble in the front? A frame notch will help you get a bit lower (if not done already) and the Uvairs can be a bit tricky to dial in just right, especially with wider and higher offset wheels. We've got a few mk3 guys in here laying subframe in the front, so if you posted up your issues in this thread I'm sure somebody will step in and help you out. :beer:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Honestly I think my issue is that the set up I'm running up front wont go that low. Its a BOC brand on new ROKKOR struts. Either something is holding it up or I'm doing something wrong. :screwy::banghead:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Do work man. :beer: If you need any help, feel free to PM


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

chrisVWkitch said:


> Honestly I think my issue is that the set up I'm running up front wont go that low. Its a BOC brand on new ROKKOR struts. Either something is holding it up or I'm doing something wrong. :screwy::banghead:


 Well that all depends on your wheel and tire setup. I know some of the mk3 guys cut down their bushings for a little bit of extra drop, that may be something to look into if these bags won't let you go any lower.


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

Gotta say Im not a huuuge fan of all MK3s.....but this one can pass :laugh:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

What width wheels are you running up front? It looks like you don't have much stretch on the tires so I am going to guess 16x7.5? More stretch will help you get lower getting the tire away from the fender more. Also are your fender liners pulled? That will help you sit lower. And finally are you running the Uvair universal bags on the front for the BOC set up? If you are then BE CAREFUL with those. I had those bags on my first set up and was running to low of a PSI and rubbed a hole through the front left bag at 40 mph. Needless to say it was scary as hell. So those bags will also hold you up slightly. There is a metal sleeve inside the bag that only allows it to collapse so far.


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

bagged_hag said:


> What width wheels are you running up front? It looks like you don't have much stretch on the tires so I am going to guess 16x7.5? More stretch will help you get lower getting the tire away from the fender more. Also are your fender liners pulled? That will help you sit lower. And finally are you running the Uvair universal bags on the front for the BOC set up? If you are then BE CAREFUL with those. I had those bags on my first set up and was running to low of a PSI and rubbed a hole through the front left bag at 40 mph. Needless to say it was scary as hell. So those bags will also hold you up slightly. There is a metal sleeve inside the bag that only allows it to collapse so far.


The tires are chunky as hell! I'm running 15x8 all around on 195/50's. I'm pretty sure its the universal Uvair bags for the BOC set up. I'll figure out what im going to do. Might just have to save up and get better front suspension.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

chrisVWkitch said:


> The tires are chunky as hell! I'm running 15x8 all around on 195/50's. I'm pretty sure its the universal Uvair bags for the BOC set up. I'll figure out what im going to do. Might just have to save up and get better front suspension.


Wow I was way off on that wheel size guess. And I have seen some people get low on BOC set-ups, but the biggest factor is tire size and that metal sleeve inside the bag. You can probably get it a little bit lower but how much lower you won't know until you try


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

bagged_hag said:


> Wow I was way off on that wheel size guess. And I have seen some people get low on BOC set-ups, but the biggest factor is tire size and that metal sleeve inside the bag. You can probably get it a little bit lower but how much lower you won't know until you try


I figured it has to do with the tire size/wheel offset. my friend has some 15x8's with 195/45's we're going to try those on the car and see how low we can get it


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

195-50? We have found our problem! As you're thinking, a 195-45 will fix your problem and give you plenty of room to spin those bags down more :thumbup:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

16v_HOR said:


> 195-50? We have found our problem! As you're thinking, a 195-45 will fix your problem and give you plenty of room to spin those bags down more :thumbup:


As he said, the more stretch you can get on those wheels/tires the better off you are. Create as much clearance as you possibly can. And being that you are on 15's you should be MUCH lower then that. So keep on going and you will get there.!

For comparing purposes only, here is my car with 16x8's all around on a BOC set up with 205/40/16 Falken Ziex 912's (worst stretching tires ever). I would say that our cars are are similar heights here. And even at this height I rubbed through my bag. So be careful trying to achieve too much low and keep those clearances in check! :thumbup:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

16v_HOR said:


> 195-50? We have found our problem! As you're thinking, a 195-45 will fix your problem and give you plenty of room to spin those bags down more :thumbup:


I figured it would be the tires holding me up. I guess its time to get some 195/45's! 



bagged_hag said:


> As he said, the more stretch you can get on those wheels/tires the better off you are. Create as much clearance as you possibly can. And being that you are on 15's you should be MUCH lower then that. So keep on going and you will get there.!
> 
> For comparing purposes only, here is my car with 16x8's all around on a BOC set up with 205/40/16 Falken Ziex 912's (worst stretching tires ever). I would say that our cars are are similar heights here. And even at this height I rubbed through my bag. So be careful trying to achieve too much low and keep those clearances in check! :thumbup:


For sure. I've been making sure the bag has clearance from the wheel! I'd rather not ruin it a week in, haha :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Well heres a little bit of an update (not that it really matters ). I decided to change up the front a little bit. I was getting sick of the camber, my car was handling like shizz. 

before - 

 
ss by Christian Kitchens l RedAction Media, on Flickr 

after - 

 
Meh by Christian Kitchens l RedAction Media, on Flickr 

I was getting sick of this bulky 195/50's. So I bought two 165/50-15's to test them out. This is the outcome. 

 
Meh by Christian Kitchens l RedAction Media, on Flickr 

 
Side of the Jet by Christian Kitchens l RedAction Media, on Flickr 

I need a passenger side frame notch, and tie rod notches on both sides. Hopefully getting that done within the next couple of weeks :wave:


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

lookin good, love the garage shot of the front :thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

CoopersVR6 said:


> lookin good, love the garage shot of the front :thumbup:


 x2, glad to see that the tires worked out for ya :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

*http://www.airliftperformance.com/*

A few pics of her tonight


Lerp Derp by Christian Kitchens l RedAction Media, on Flickr


Herp Derp Lerp  by Christian Kitchens l RedAction Media, on Flickr


Yarp Derp MK3  by Christian Kitchens l RedAction Media, on Flickr

Tie rods, passenger side axle are still holding me up. Hopefully I can get some notches done this weekend!

eace:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Big improvement with the smaller tires. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> Big improvement with the smaller tires. :thumbup:


:thumbup:


Meh by Christian Kitchens l RedAction Media, on Flickr


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

The Hooptie by Christian Kitchens l RedAction Media, on Flickr

:laugh:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Got the framed notched and went to town on the tie rods. It barley gave me any more low. I'm now at 20" up front. Hopefully I can figure out whats holding me up


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Well time to bump this sumbitch. Sold the keskins, got some new wheels/tires/front suspension :laugh::thumbup:

I am now currently...







I'm loving the new set up. Definitely worth every penny. The rears are dialed in. I just need to mess with the fronts now...


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Got those 1552's eh?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking much better now. Maybe throw a 7 or 8mm spacer up front to match the rear?


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looking much better now. Maybe throw a 7 or 8mm spacer up front to match the rear?


:thumbup: Thats the plan! Hopefully do it today!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Let me know when you want to order some airlifts


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

chrisVWkitch said:


> eace:


I love that shot. Bumper looks so proper with the lights and lip on :thumbup:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Shawn W. said:


> Let me know when you want to order some airlifts


Ive got airlifts :thumbup::thumbup:



DoctorDoctor said:


> I love that shot. Bumper looks so proper with the lights and lip on :thumbup:


I agree :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

are they in? I was just reading you were BOC.  

Get them in already


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Shawn W. said:


> are they in? I was just reading you were BOC.
> 
> Get them in already


Yep, they're in on the pictures I just posted :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

sits nice man :thumbup:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> sits nice man :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Looking good. I love me a white mk3 jetta front end.


----------



## joshybg13 (Jul 13, 2010)

change Universal bags for Airlift struts becouse they didnt go low enough?

im about to buy some universal bags man


----------

